# Kuwahara Chrome forks small thinking minis found 2 today, mini forged ashtabula fork



## mofoco1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Khuahara Chrome forks small thinking minis found 2 today, mini forged ashtabula fork  mini too, a a fakey Lun Standing Gear fork  mini, 1 chrome wald 24" BMX fork all have been hanging on a rack at this shop forever anyone interested. He is going to sell the shop so I am getting as much that the sites can use before some vulture comes in and swoops all the good deals. 3 sets of OG XS pad set ones a Hawk ones yellow and red  and I have to see what the other is. Several sets of Threds 80's shades, several colors MIB plus extra lenses and temples. This is a honey hole. PM if interested in anything keep it off the main discussion group. I would post on the Museum but I really don't want to pay if no one is interested. Most people areon both sites anyway. I saw an NOS Graco gas tank I got and am using the Chrome Graco bars on my newest klunker. Not going to rape anyone, but I only get to see him every few weeks and I want to know what people are interested in then I can get it for them. I don't want to deal with EBAY and I want to give something back to the sites that have helped me with my projects. Saw some nos shimano DX brake lever sets. I will snoop and report some more on my day off. Chime in if you want any of this stuff. Too small for me, all I do is 26". I will ship on your dime as cheap as possible. Mo


----------

